# Flow Bee?



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Anyone ever used a flowbee before? I have a friend that uses it on himself and his hair always look professionally done. But what about a maltese? I cut Noriko's hair last night (suppose to only cut 1 inch but took 2 inches off







) Anyway, my bf didn't say I did a bad job...BUT, he said he wanted to get a flowbee really badly <_< . BLAH to him, I'm trying to save us 80 dollars a trip to get both my babies groomed every month and that's the thanks I get.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Never tried a flowbee or known anyone that has...
What does it do exactly? How is it different from regular clippers and guards..?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

DANG TLUNN, YOU'RE QUICK. This post hasn't even been posted for even 5 mins! lol. Anyway, it vacuums your hair up and then cuts the hair perfectly even to your desired length. I'm not sure I'm doing a good job explaining it.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i would think that your babies would be scared of a vacuum sucking up their hair. have you tried a regular shaver? and anyway--i'm sure they arent that bad. i think your boyfriends just trying to give you a hard time.







i know that i always ignore my boyfriend.  :lol:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I too would be scared of the vacuum part...but maybe after they got used to it.
I would just keep practicing...you will get better...and he probably is giving you a hard time...Hubby tried that with me at first, and I said...OK..I will pay the 35.00 to have someone else do it, and they will cut his face hair all off again!!! This is FREE! Well, he shut up after that, and now says I do a fine job! Ha ha.
I would say that saving 80.00 is a huge deal...and you would have to do a TERRIBLE job to make it worth spending that for 2 of them...ha ha.

Read what happened to Maggie's mom in the bad grooming post...she just lost out on that money...


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

No way would Tiki sit for that! He hates the vacuum!

Judi


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't see the vacuum being any different than a hair dryer. The hose end is where the flow-bee (I didn't know it was called that) is attached, isn't it? So the motor is several feet away.

My husband wanted one of those things, too. For HIS hair! I scotched that idea but I am beginning to wonder about using it for Pico.......nah. I would be too nervous shaving across his muzzle, between his eyes and clipping his nails. My eyesight is simply not sharp enough anymore.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi would be scared to death. No way would she let me that close to her with the vaccum, much less put part of it on her.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm actually not sure how loud it is, but I'd figure no louder than a blow dryer. I think when I describe it as a vaccuum, you guys just think it's as loud as one. I told you I didn't explain it too well! lol But, I wouldnt use the flowbee around their face or paws. I'll stick to scissors in that case.

There's also this thing called a robocut. It looks like a blowdryer. 

I don't think my babies would sit while I flow bee them. That's why I would put them on top of an ironing board. It's slender and it wobbles a little bit so they end up sitting. Can't run from me!

I'm sure if I practiced, I'll get better, but I'm thinking the flowbee would take me no time at all to cut their hair. Gotta consider the convenience factor too.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Isn't it the thing you attach to your vacuum? I have seen infomercials about that one.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:excl:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've never tried it but it sounds like a great idea to me.. I don't think Tuffy would mind too much, he doesn't seem to mind the noise from the vaccuum, so it might be worth a try! If you do get it, let us know how it works!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

You can see a flowbe HERE

Judi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I sure the mini vac is not as loud as a normal vacuum. That might work.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

This is a really old post I can across. They have a pet flowbee I was thinking of getting anyone tried this before? I want to do J.J.'s hair but I want his hair longer than clippers will allow and am scared of getting out the scissors.

Amber


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I haven't seen one for dogs. Would be interesting. Malts hair is so fine it should work on back and sides at least. Provided the dog would allow it!









I just Googled it and guess what.........Flow Bee for Pets


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I bought a pet flowbee...it does not work on Kissi's hair. It makes a lot of noise which scares her to death and on top of that her hair is too fine...all it did was sort of knocked her hair around and cut knotches in it..and it got the oil on her hair from the stupid flowbee and it was hard to get out!! I don't recommend it.
Kissi's Mom


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks now i know not to waste my money

Amber


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I have not heard of a Flow Bee in years. MY aunt got one for her hair and her kids. I always was scared she would try to cut my hair with that thing lol

wow it really brings back (scary) memories LOL


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry to dig up this old post but now that Robocut has an automatic and supposedly rather quiet model that plugs into the wall and not the vacuum I am considering this for my dog and my husband....lol Both Flowbee and Robocut now have automatic models but Robocut is supposed to be rated better. Has anyone used either of these products in the automatic form- no vacuum involved? Thanks for any input.



> I bought a pet flowbee...it does not work on Kissi's hair. It makes a lot of noise which scares her to death and on top of that her hair is too fine...all it did was sort of knocked her hair around and cut knotches in it..and it got the oil on her hair from the stupid flowbee and it was hard to get out!! I don't recommend it.
> Kissi's Mom[/B]


Ok I did not see this when I posted. I heard some negative things about the Flowbee elsewhere too but high praises for Robocut and its ability to cut all textures of hair and pet hair. If anyone else has tried this product please let me know the results.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Sorry to dig up this old post but now that Robocut has an automatic and supposedly rather quiet model that plugs into the wall and not the vacuum I am considering this for my dog and my husband....lol Both Flowbee and Robocut now have automatic models but Robocut is supposed to be rated better. Has anyone used either of these products in the automatic form- no vacuum involved? Thanks for any input.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you did dig up this old post - I think this is exactly what our groomer was telling me she got - or at least something very similar judging by what she described to me, she LOVES it! I'm glad I now know what she was talking about ! LOL


----------



## Angela24k (Jul 4, 2007)

I've used the robocut and flowbee for years on my Nicky. I only used the flowbee one time as I borrowed it from a friend. Then I bought a robocut which I have used for years. It's a goof proof way of giving your dog a puppy cut. 

The difference that I see between the flowbee and robocut is, the flowbee is shaped differently. The part that you hold is bigger, and the cutting edge is straight across. The robocut is shaped like a tube and the blade spins around in a circle. It's my belief that the motor in the flowbee is bigger. My robocut cuts the hair, but I think that sometimes the blade seems to spin slow, and instead of cutting the hair bluntly, it rips it and gives Nicky more of a puffy look. Maybe it's just my imagination. I've been thinking to buy a flowbee so that I can use both on him. The robocut is light and easy to use around the face, where the flowbee is alittle bigger and I probably wouldn't feel as comfortable using it around him eyes and mouth.

As far as noise, yes, there are obviously alittle noisy but the vacuum is even louder! Put the two together and it gets noisy. My Nicky doesn't mind it though. When I take out the robocut box, he gets all excited, lol.

The robocut has different length tubes you use to determine the length of the haircut. The tube and grids on the end which I believe are there to prevent things like ears and tails going up into the tube and being cut off! However, I am super paranoid when cutting Nicky's hair short, that I hold his ears in my hand when cutting near them and the same with the tail area.

I saw that someone posted that there machine got oil all over their dog. I have head that before from others. I have never had this problem and can only assume it's because I only put a tiny tiny dot of oil in 4 places on the blade and then let the machine run for a second to distribute evenly. I have never seen any oil in his hair. The amount I use is so little, there is no way it could get on him.

I highly recomend these type of cutters for people who want to cut their Malts hair themselves. The one time I took Nicky to a groomer as a baby to have hair trimmed from his eyes, he fell off the table with the noose around his neck! I was standing right there at the table when the groomer decided to turn away and leave a baby Maltese unattended for a split second....but then, that's all it takes, a split second, for an unattended dog to fall off a table. I have never nor will I ever, take him to a groomer again, especially since none of them will allow you to stand next to the table while they work.










Angie & Nicky





> Anyone ever used a flowbee before? I have a friend that uses it on himself and his hair always look professionally done. But what about a maltese? I cut Noriko's hair last night (suppose to only cut 1 inch but took 2 inches off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you Harley and Dakota's Mom and Angela for this information!







I was pricing what it would cost to got to a groomer and I'd rather do it myself and have the thing pay for itself in a few haircuts. I used to use clippers on my old dog but I hate how they got hot, vibrate and basically the only way she received a good even cut was if I shaved her. I have no intetion of shaving my maltese just a nice short puppycut. I like the fact that these haircutters are more fool proof







I will be buying an automatic model which doesn't involve the vacuum so it should be less frightening for the dog. Now I just have to decide which one to buy...lol Still kinda leaning towards the Robocut.


----------



## Angela24k (Jul 4, 2007)

> Thank you Harley and Dakota's Mom and Angela for this information!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't seen any models that don't involve a vacuum. I have seen a model that came with it's own vacuum machine attached to the cutter. Is that what you are referring to? There has to be some sort of a vacuum to pull the hair up. 

Keep us posted on when you buy one!









Angie


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=402601
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I mean the ones with the vacuum suction built in. Its supposed to be quieter but I will definately post again after I get it







BTW Nicky's hair looks beautiful in the photo!!!


----------

